# Budget 20k for Processor only [No Gaming, No OC]



## rahuleyes (Dec 27, 2014)

Its offtopic but let me say it. Around 7 years ago, I joined this forum to get VFM PC config. A member named *Choto Cheeta *(His real name was Saurav Basu from Kolkata) along with other members were very helpful and open hearted in giving suggestions. Infact I remember those days when I was really crazy about overclocking and choto cheeta came to my city (Ahmedabad) just to teach/show me overclocking. We went to 4Ghz on air on Intel Core 2 Duo E6750. That was real fun. I don’t know why, but after few months this guy disappeared from everywhere. No contacts since then. I wonder if any forum member from Kolkata is in touch with him, Pls message me as I am really curious to know what happened to him.

Anyways this is just a whole hearted thanks call to all those forum members helped me 7 years ago. That configuration ran successfully and smoothly without any issues so far. Thanks to Digit Forum. *Its still running like a bull, technology keep moving forward and sadly there is no country for old men, expiry is destiny. Its time to move with time.* I did my best to search that old post of mine but forum links are changed now.

Coming back to the topic, Few days back one of my friend asked for 35k budget pc. After reading replies and many other forum posts, I have finalized few things for my new PC. Let me answer questions first.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans:I do new experiments on daily basis, like Installing/Running memory and cpu intensive applications in HOST and Guest (Virtual) OS, Making Ram Drives to test speed of various installations. 

To define *#My_Usage*, I can say…

Lots of multitasking simultaneously at a given time like…
3+ Firefox windows with 20+ tabs in each, 
3+ Chrome Windows with 20+ tabs each with continuous streaming data, 
Yahoo Messenger with tons of message windows, 
Outlook & MS Office Apps, 
Stock market charting tools which are java based and others softwares like Diet Odin, 
Photo & Vector editing tools like Photoshop CC and Corel (NO hardcore video editing or 3D),
Virtual PC for guest OS, 
High resolution Full HD movies
and Sometimes Autocad. 
*
It is not the case that these tasks are always running whenever I am working, but possibility is such that these tasks may be required to run simultaneously. To be on safer side, I have listed most of them, but I cant predict the future 
*
PC will be running 14 hours a day and sometimes 24x7
No Gaming, No Overclocking.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: 20 to 25k for processor (nothing more than that)

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: No, No more

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: Win 7 SP1 Ultimate or WIN 9/10 if it releases soon)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: No hard drive needed. I purchased 2 TB sata 3.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: I will go with Dell S2240L for now, will upgrade once I get 27” in 1444p in decent price 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: HDD, Cabinet, SSD, Monitor, Motherboard(?), RAM, Keyboard, Mouse, Speaker, DVD RW

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: ASAP if nothing mind blowing releasing soon 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: I have an assembler friend.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: Ahmedabad, Local + Online shopping is fine.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: Yes, I am looking for best performing processor for *#My_Usage* posted above.

After reading lots of posts and suggestions made on this and other forum posts, I have prepared my final configuration, which is…

*Cabinet :* Deepcool Tesseract 
good features in a great price, decent cooling, finalized and purchased.
*
CPU : *I have questions for this, pls see below.

*#Mobo :* Gigabyte B85M-D3H Motherboard 
I have heard a lot about this mobo in forum, infact someone said it’s a forum’s stapled mobo, Great features in very decent price, It supports almost every latest processor (1150 sockets) including Xeon’s. I have few questions regarding this, see below.

*CPU Cooler : *SunBeam Core-Contact freezer with 120mm
7 years old, still running without any issues, Even fan is healthy with good airflow.

*SSD : *Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SATA III SSD 
I will install win7 sp1 ultimate + softwares mentioned in *#My_Usage + Virtual PC* with another win7 sp1 ultimate + Lots of data files in small sizes (I was suggested for 120gb 840 evo, but I think that will be insufficient for #My_Usage)
*
RAM : *16 GB
I know 16GB is more than enough. I have to allot some ram for virtual pc. I heard that Samsung magician latest version allows 4GB ram to be included to run in RAPID MODE and so to be on safer side, 16gb selected. Though I have questions regarding this, see below. 
*
HDD : *Seagate 2TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive ST2000DM001 
purchased, got cheap deal @ 4.8k + 5% cash back 
*
PSU : *Antec vp450p
*
Monitor :* Dell s2240l
*
Keyboard :* TVS Gold 
I am addicted with this one, any other similar button tap sound keyboard available with similar or greater quality ?
*
Mouse :* Pls suggest some good quality mouse in decent price which lasts longer and smooth operation.
*
DVD RW :* Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W

No graphics card included as I don’t want to play games now.

*My work requires consistent performance and speed, it matters the most.* Computer should not get slow or should not hang no matter if it runs for 24x7. 

Few questions and confusions:

1.     I am not going to play games now, but if in future (Mood Ban Gaya to ) *Will I be able to add high end discrete graphics card in this #Mobo ?*

2.     *#Mobo* has inbuilt graphics? I mean if we add a *processor without integrated graphics, will I get display* *?*

3.     Do I really need 16GB of ram for #My_Usage + Virtual PC + Magician Rapid Mode ?

4.     For RAM, which one is better … 4x4GB or 2x8GB ? Why ? *#Mobo supports quad channel ?*

5.     Which RAM is better 4GB 1600Mhz CL9 Latency 9-9-9-24 or 8GB 1600Mhz CL10 Latency 10-10-10-27 or 10-10-10-30, I understand that in real world latency doesn’t matters a lot user hardly see any difference, but for the benchmark sake *Pls do me a favour & mention the model number or LINK*. It is really confusing to select the right one, RAM specs says things like quad channel ram (and I thought only mobo has such dual channel and quad channel features), lots of confusion in selecting ram. I will be happy with Corsair Vengeance series or Gskill Ripjaws X.

6.     I heard about *RAM Drives* long ago, Are there any such drives available in India to replace SSDs. Now a days M.2 gathering attention, whats this …. A ram drive or SSD with more speeds ?

7.     Antec *vp450p PSU can handle this config ?* I will add one more 2TB HDD in near future. 

8.     Any good HDMI cable ? Are there any difference between cables costing 200rs vs 1200rs  or just a brand and marketing gimmick ?

*Finally, The Processor* 

I am looking for *Quad Core* (or more core if available or going to be available in near future) *Intel CPU*. I did read lots of forum posts regarding *intel xeons (1230v3 & 1246v3) i5s (4440,4570,4690) and i7s (4770 etc) *and by reading so many posts I realized that since I am not going to overclock I don’t need those *K* ones like 4690*K* (is it so ?). Now for the rest of the latest 4[SUP]th[/SUP] generation processors *I am not able to figure out the best one for #My_Usage* + (possibility of future gaming, ofcourse with high end gfx card)

I feel even *i5 4440* (available at 11k) has enough power to handle *#My_Usage* then why to invest more for processors like *xeon 1246v3 (18k)* or *i7 4770 (20k)*. But if it is worth, I have a *budget of 20k for only CPU* and I can pull it more. 

*Here I am stuck with price performance ratio and unable to calculate it as per #My_Usage.* 

How much performance difference in cpu with 4 threads vs cpu with 8 threads (hyper threading), are there any real world differences on day to day working.
Are there any *OCTA-CORE Intel CPUs* coming in very near future ? Should I wait ?
If you feel that any of the above mentioned components are not fit for this config, *pls do mention*. 

Atlast, thanks to current and old members of this forum. Oh yeah, it was too lengthy post, but hey its once in a *7* years (for my own pc )

Waiting for the responses.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

> First of all avoid using colors in post as it becomes really difficult to read in TDF's dark theme.

> Do you need just then processor or what? Please mention all parts that you have.


----------



## rahuleyes (Dec 28, 2014)

Only HDD and Mobo (b85m-d3h) ordered. I prepared and finalized the list for the rest of the components. If b85m-d3h doesnt suits the config then i will replace it with new one. I need config for Procy+Mobo+RAM ... for ram i have questions posted above.

- - - Updated - - -
 @harshilsharma63 After reading lots of posts in forum, i have prepared this component list. Open for suggestions. Pls read #My_Usage in my first post.


Cabinet : Deepcool Tesseract (purchased)
CPU : ???
#Mobo : Gigabyte B85M-D3H Motherboard (ordered in snapdeal, but i can return it if we go for another config)
SSD : Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SATA III SSD 
RAM : 16 GB corsair vengeance or gskill ripjaws x (4x4GB or 8x2GB ????)
HDD : Seagate 2TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive ST2000DM001 (purchased, got cheap deal @ 4.8k + 5% cash back)
PSU : Antec vp450p
Monitor : Dell s2240l
Keyboard : TVS Gold 
Mouse : Pls suggest some good quality mouse in decent price which lasts longer and smooth operation.
DVD RW : Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

rahuleyes said:


> Only HDD and Mobo (b85m-d3h) ordered. I prepared and finalized the list for the rest of the components. If b85m-d3h doesnt suits the config then i will replace it with new one. I need config for Procy+Mobo+PSU ... for ram i have questions posted above.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> @harshilsharma63  After reading lots of posts in forum, i have prepared this component list. Open for suggestions.
> ...



How are you going go all this for 25k? 250 GB SSD alone will cost ~12 k. 16 GB RAM will come for ~11k. This is the best you can get for 25k-

i3 4130 (7500)
EVM/ Kingston 4 GB RAM (2500)
Antec BP300 (2200)
Logitech MK200 keyboard and mouse combo (800)
Dell S2240L (8500)

total: 21,500


----------



## rahuleyes (Dec 28, 2014)

@harshilsharma63 brother, 25k is the budget only for CPU, rest of the parts are finalized by me, though i am open for suggestions and even ready to change whole configuration. Total budget for PC is 70k and can pull it 10k more. I would suggest you to pls read my first post (sorry its little lengthy), font colors changed.

By the way 250 GB Samsung 840 Evo is available around 8.7k in SNAPDEAL.

- - - Updated - - -

*Update :* Just ordered Samsung 250 GB 2.5 inch 840 EVO SATAIII SSD @ *8.1k* from Snapdeal.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

> For CPU get an i7 4790 for 20k.

> Replace PSU with Seasonic S12II 520 W. Rest all is good.


----------



## rahuleyes (Dec 28, 2014)

So the config would be...


Cabinet : Deepcool Tesseract (purchased)
CPU : Intel i7 4790
#Mobo : Gigabyte B85M-D3H Motherboard
SSD : Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SATA III SSD 
RAM : 16 GB corsair vengeance or gskill ripjaws x
HDD : Seagate 2TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive ST2000DM001
PSU : Seasonic S12II 520 W
Monitor : Dell s2240l
Keyboard : TVS Gold 
Mouse : Pls suggest some good quality mouse in decent price which lasts longer and smooth operation.

For ram, i should go for 2x8gb or 4x4gb ? I think mobo supports dual channel only... so 2x8gb would be better ???

CPU cooler is mandatory in this config ? or i can stay with stock cooler. What about summer without AC.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

rahuleyes said:


> So the config would be...
> 
> 
> Cabinet : Deepcool Tesseract (purchased)
> ...



> Get 2x8GB as you'll be able to add more if you require. But if 4x4GB is cheaper then get that instead.

> Stock cooler will be good if you maintain good cable management and have adequate fans.


----------



## vkl (Dec 28, 2014)

1. Yes, all you need is PCIe slots to add discrete graphic card.
2. No,in the past in some platforms there were separate GPU chip on the motherboard,these days with newer mainstream platforms the GPU is integrated to the CPU.So if your processor has integrated GPU(most LGA1150 CPUs have) then you will get display otherwise you will have to use discrete GPU. Some processors like xeon e3 1230v3,e3 1231v3 don't have integrated GPU. 
3. That depends on your usage but 16GB should be enough.. Magician's current version would use up to 25% of your system RAM or 4GB max,whichever criteria is satisfied first.
4. Either way not much difference. But going with 2*8GB sticks would leave two more slots free which can be filled in case you need more RAM. LGA1150 platform supports dual channel,it doesn't have support for quad-channel.
5. Any 1600MHz CL9 stick from Gskills,corsair,kingston etc would do.
6. RAM drive is just using RAM space as a disk drive..can read more here *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAM_drive  
  M.2 is a newer interface which can be used for expansion cards but is mainly in news for small form factor SSDs.
  Mainly has two ways of implementation one,via SATA controller and other through PCIE. M.2 SATA based SSDs are limited by  SATA 3's maximum bandwidth.M.2 PCIe is more useful as it would have higher bandwidth available to it via PCIe implementation.So M.2 SSD is cable free,small in size,is not bottlenecked by SATA 3 limits(if implemented via PCIe)
More here Overview of M.2 SSDs - Puget Custom Computers
B85m-d3h doesn't have M.2 but is fine for a budget board.
7. Yes vp450p is fine..but if say you will add a very top of the line GPU some time later then pick vp550p or seasonic s12ii 520w.
8. No need for 1200INR HDMI cable.

  For CPU you can pick xeon e3-1246v3 ~18.6k
You can use the CPU cooler you already have from your last build but you have to get socket retention bracket for newer intel sockets. 
e3 1246v3 is almost identical to i7 4770k at stock clocks.
Samsung 850Evo 250GB,850 Pro 250GB are available for ~10.1k and ~12.2k at primeabgb w/ 5 and 10 years warranty respectively.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

Let me get this straight...
you are Using an B85M-D3H for an i7 4790?
why not an H97?
the H97 Pro Gamer seems a pretty nice board and pretty suitable for your whole budget.
try to include that.
Also the B85M-D3H has gone down in quality with a new revision update.
*twimages.vr-zone.net/2014/12/Gigabyte.png
Source : *translate.google.co.in/translate?s...-revision-change-12232014/&edit-text=&act=url


My suggestion would be to not skimp on motherboard quality,specially when you are buying a rig for running almost 16hours a day.


----------



## rahuleyes (Dec 29, 2014)

[MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] Since am not buying pc for gaming, I understand that H97 is a newer chip than B85. Can you pls point out some noticeable features of Asus H97 pro gamer mobo in comparison to Gigabyte B85M-D3H


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2014)

rahuleyes said:


> [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] Since am not buying pc for gaming, I understand that H97 is a newer chip than B85. Can you pls point out some noticeable features of Asus H97 pro gamer mobo in comparison to Gigabyte B85M-D3H


hey,
the difference is mainly on the chipset level,.
The H97 chipset will have extra Sata Express Support and support for M.2 SSD's.It will also have better VRM's (3phase in B85 vs 8Phase in the H97) which is also required for long term usage of a processor like you are using.
Also the H97 board will have better LAN chip and usb capabilities,and to round things off the software and Bios support is wayy ahead of the B85 board.
*www.asus.com/media/global/products/f9o0JrcMmQK1vKKv/t2ZngClszgynP5sx_setting_fff_1_90_end_1000.png
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8612/15932063479_a9f95543b1_o.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

EDIt : @mods can we have some picture resize plug ins installed? pretty please?


----------



## vkl (Dec 29, 2014)

Have to use 3rd party tools/websites for image resizing for now,file uploading/attachment is still buggy in the forum.

Spot the differences: Gigabyte motherboard revisions present markedly different test results | Hardware.Info United Kingdom
According to this with newer revisions some of the boards have been downgraded kinda.
Though probably b85m-d3h can still do well enough but preferably go for a better board.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

vkl said:


> Have to use 3rd party tools/websites for image resizing for now,file uploading/attachment is still buggy in the forum.
> 
> Spot the differences: Gigabyte motherboard revisions present markedly different test results | Hardware.Info United Kingdom
> According to this with newer revisions some of the boards have been downgraded kinda.
> Though probably b85m-d3h can still do well enough but preferably go for a better board.


with his requirements he should go with a better board.


----------



## rahuleyes (Dec 30, 2014)

Asus Pro gamer is for gaming i suppose !! i am not going to play games in near future. Any other board in range of 5 to 8k with great features and H97 chipset.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

rahuleyes said:


> Asus Pro gamer is for gaming i suppose !! i am not going to play games in near future. Any other board in range of 5 to 8k with great features and H97 chipset.



the moniker doesnt make it strictly for gaming..
i suggested the board based on its durability.
and keeping ur requirements in mind


> PC will be running 14 hours a day and sometimes 24x7


however at the end of the day its upto you.
the lowest i see in terms of H97 board in flipkart is the H97 D3H however it misses quite a few features form the H97 chipset itself(m.2 most notably),so i cannot suggest it.


----------



## vkl (Dec 30, 2014)

Gigabyte H97 D3H has M.2,SATA express

@ OP, if you are budget constrained then Asus H97 Plus ~8.5k is one of the options.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

i stand corrected...still i wont suggest that board though


----------



## rahuleyes (Dec 30, 2014)

I am getting a good deal at snapdeal for this ram.. is it okay with my config ?

Offtopic : Also, i7 4790k is available for less than 22k on the same site due to offer. I am not going to OC, otherwise its a good deal 

- - - Updated - - -

I ordered Gigabyte B85M-D3H mobo from snapdeal few days ago. Once i get the delivery, i will post picture of mobo to check if it is downgraded version. If so, will return it to snapdeal and will buy Asus H97 Pro Gamer as it is far ahead from Gigabyte B85M-D3H due to its features and durability.
Till then, one quick question, Does Gigabyte B85M-D3H will bottleneck Intel i7 4790 performance ?
 [MENTION=135632]vkl[/MENTION] Thanks a lot for answering those questions from my first post. Those answers cleared a lots of confusion. I was really unaware of those M.2 SSDs. If i am allowed to ask more questions.....Are these M.2 PCIe SSDs available in india ! at what price ! I cant find them on flipkart or snapdeal. I have seen lots of DDR4 rams with higher Mhz and x79 chipset supporting quad channel and so, then why everybody is recommending dual channel boards and CPUs. Is this because of my budget (70-80k) and those quad channel boards and cpus and M.2 PCIe SSDs are out of my budget !!


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

rahuleyes said:


> I am getting a good deal at snapdeal for this ram.. is it okay with my config ?
> 
> Offtopic : Also, i7 4790k is available for less than 22k on the same site due to offer. I am not going to OC, otherwise its a good deal
> 
> ...


  [MENTION=29614]rahuleyes[/MENTION]
M.2 PCIe SSD's are avaliable..if you don't find em in local market lemme know.
as for DDR4 and quad channel,sadly the whole platform cost goes out of your budget 
see this thread and the suggestions posted..it will give u an fair idea about how much a DDR4 setup with X99 can cost.
*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...ding-gaming-pc-2-lakh-budget.html#post2190396

also IMHO getting an X99 for your requirements are kinda overkill.

- - - Updated - - -



rahuleyes said:


> I ordered Gigabyte B85M-D3H mobo from snapdeal few days ago. Once i get the delivery, i will post picture of mobo to check if it is downgraded version. If so, will return it to snapdeal and will buy Asus H97 Pro Gamer as it is far ahead from Gigabyte B85M-D3H due to its features and durability.



keep us posted on what happens


----------



## vkl (Dec 31, 2014)

[MENTION=29614]rahuleyes[/MENTION]
According to the test by hardware.info while doing video encoding there was throttling of CPU with newer revision of a model which would affect performance,while with previous version of the board CPU wasn't throttled. Revised version of b85m-d3h might have similar effect as well so preferably steer clear of that board for now.
Some M.2 PCIe SSDs are available on primeabgb/onlyssd.But for now generally they are relatively much pricier for the performance they offer.
It will take some time for their costs to go down and for them to become more mainstream likely.


----------



## rahuleyes (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay i received B85M-D3H today from snapdeal, its rev.2 and so i will return it. Going to buy following things today from a local shop.

Core i7 4790 - 20300
Asus H97 Pro Gamer - 9600 (Asus H97 Plus is available at 8250)
Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8GB 1600Mhz CL10 DDR3 RAM - 5500(for each) x 2 = 11000
Antec VP450P - 2550
TVSe Gold Keyboard - 1775

Total = 45225.

Deepcool Tesseract, Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD, 2TB HDD, bought these components few days back, will buy Dell S2240L next week.
 @sumonpathak, Though i am pretty sure, but still dont want to take chance... Asus H97 Pro Gamer will fit in Deepcool Tesseract without any issue ?
Another concern is, Corsair Vengeance rams are tall in height, will i be able to fit my cpu cooler without any issue ?
 @vkl, I dont see 8GB 1600Mhz *CL9* Corsair Vengeance rams anywhere, every seller has *CL10* only. Is it fine to go with CL10 ?
Gskill ripjaws x is another option, but no distributor of gskill in my city (Ahmedabad), i am concerned about after sale services, no service centre in my city. Kingston hyperx has less warranty period, So only option left is corsair vengeance.
Price of Asus Z97-A is near to H97 Pro Gamer, seems like Z97-A has more future proof features. Any suggestions ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2015)

[MENTION=29614]rahuleyes[/MENTION]
1.it will fit 
2.check PM
3.i would suggests go with the Hyper X,last time i checked Kingston also comes with the limited lifetime warranty as other players.
4.i would suggest sticking with the H97 Pro Gamer.


----------



## vkl (Jan 2, 2015)

[MENTION=29614]rahuleyes[/MENTION] 
Cl9 or CL10 won't make much of difference.Can pick up Kingston hyperX sticks. 
Even if you stick to Vengeance,you can fit sticks in slot 2 and 4 if in case slot 1 is blocked and if you need to add more RAM later,then can buy low profile sticks with identical timings at that time.
If you go for Hyper 212 evo or likes you can place the fan on the rear side in a pull config instead of push that will let you use all the RAM slots even with all high profile RAM sticks.
Z97-A's main advantage would be SLI since you are going for a locked CPU, you can go for it if you like.


----------

